# Vernetzung über Ethernet



## MerlinTT (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Der nächste Gedankengang zu meinen vorherigen Themen,
wie sieht es denn mit einer Vernetzung über Ethernet mehrerer CPU´s
aus, anstatt dem Bussystem?
Wie sieht es denn dort aus mit dem Datenaustausch, Geschwindigkeit im Gegensatz zum Bus und dem Anbinden und Rausnehmen der CPU´s aus dem Netz?
Ist Ethernet überhaupt eine Alternetive zum Bussystem???
Und was für Komponenten werden benötigt?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!!!
Viele Grüße vom Bodensee
MerlinTT


----------



## kolbendosierer (26 Juli 2005)

Hi,

um die CPU's miteinander zu verbinden brauchst du CP Baugruppen für Ethernet und die entsprechenden Bausteine im Programm. Ob das wirklich schneller ist weiß ich nicht. 
Bei uns wird Ende des Jahres über Ethernet ein BDE-System aufgebaut.Da kann ich dir vielleicht mehr sagen. Da hängen nähmlich S5 und S7 Steuerungen drin.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2005)

kolbendosierer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> um die CPU's miteinander zu verbinden brauchst du CP Baugruppen für Ethernet und die entsprechenden Bausteine im Programm. Ob das wirklich schneller ist weiß ich nicht.
> Bei uns wird Ende des Jahres über Ethernet ein BDE-System aufgebaut.Da kann ich dir vielleicht mehr sagen. Da hängen nähmlich S5 und S7 Steuerungen drin.
> ...



Danke Robert,
wäre nett wenn Du mir dann ein Feedback geben könntest wie es mit eurem System funktioniert.
Viele Grüße Merlin


----------



## RMA (28 Juli 2005)

Ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die neuen -PN CPUs sind selbst Ethernettauglich. Wenn das stimmt, könnte das eine Möglichkeit darstellen so was zu realisieren.

Wenn Du es mit einem normalen 300er und einen CP versuchen willst, kann ich nur abraten. Sämtliche Daten was dann über Ethernet fließen sollen müssen zusätzlich den weg über den Backplane Bus zum CPU und zurück gehen - bei 187,5 kb/s!

Ich logge gelegentlich über Ethernet mit meinem Laptop zum testen ein und in ProTool habe ich Screen Updatezeiten von ca. 5 sek. statt < 1s via MPI!


----------



## JesperMP (28 Juli 2005)

> Ist Ethernet überhaupt eine Alternetive zum Bussystem???


 Ja, bestimmt. Für BDE und CPU-CPU datenaustauch, aber nach meiner meinung nicht für dezentrale peripheie in kleinere anlagen.



> .. ich glaube die neuen -PN CPUs sind selbst Ethernettauglich


 Ja, stimmt auch.



> Ich logge gelegentlich über Ethernet mit meinem Laptop zum testen ein und in ProTool habe ich Screen Updatezeiten von ca. 5 sek. statt < 1s via MPI!


 Ich verwende 315-2 PN/DP mit Protool RT und Win CC Flexible RT über Ethernet, und es funzt recht schnell (ähnlich zu MPI/DP @ 1.5 M). Updatezeiten unter 0.5 sek sind kein problem.


----------



## RMA (28 Juli 2005)

> Ich verwende 315-2 PN/DP mit Protool RT und Win CC Flexible RT über Ethernet, und es funzt recht schnell (ähnlich zu MPI/DP @ 1.5 M). Updatezeiten unter 0.5 sek sind kein problem.



Dass hätte ich mit dem PN erwartet, (wie oben gesagt) aber ich muss über den Umweg CP343-1 IT gehen! Im Moment habe ich eine unbereinigte Kopie des HMI ProTool Program auf dem Laptop, dementsprechend mit 1500 Archivwerten belastet. Kann sein es ist etwas besser wenn sie weg sind.

Trotzdem würde ich es nur versuchen mit 3xx PN CPUs.


----------



## Maxl (3 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe in Frankreich eine Anlage laufen, die über Ethernet vernetzt ist.
Dabei tauscht die Leitsteuerung (317-2DP mit CP343-1) mit 3 anderen CPUs (ebenfalls 317-2DP mit CP343-1) über Iso-Transportverbindungen Daten aus (AG_SEND - AG_RECV).
Es werden auf jeder Verbindung je 170 Byte in die eine Richtung und 90 Byte in die andere Richtung geschickt.
Um die Laufzeit zu messen, schicke ich 1 Bit von der Leitsteuerung zum Slave - dieser invertiert das Bit und schickt es zurück. Dabei ergeben sich Laufzeiten zwischen 30 und 80 ms (nicht konstant!) bis das Signal wieder auf der Leitsteuerung eintrifft.
Bis zu einer Datenmenge von 240 Byte sollte sich daran auch nicht viel ändern.

Verbunden sind die CPs über einen eigenen 100 MBit IE-Switch von Phönix. Es besteht auch ein Uplink zum Firmennetz (für Fernwertung usw.)

Es ist natürlich zwingend erforderlich, dass die maximale Signallaufzeit überwacht wird, und wenn die Verbindung zusammenbricht, werden alle Signale auf einen "sicheren Zustand" gesetzt.

Solange keine absolut Zeiutkritischen Signale ausgetauscht werden müssen, lässt sich meiner Meinung nach Ethernet ohne Probleme für die Kopplung von Steuerungen einsetzen.


mfg
Max


----------

